# MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X Trio 11 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2017)

MSI has fused the amazing cooler of the GTX 1080 Ti Lightning Z with the more affordable PCB design of the Gaming X. The card also includes the mesmerizing RGB effects from the Lightning Z and delivers noise levels that match the quietest GTX 1080 Tis we have ever tested.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 19, 2017)

Damn, that thing  is huge. Thought I would say it's maybe the best _air_cooled gtx1080ti out there, not the best cooler for gtx1080ti(That tittle belongs to full cover water blocks for obvious reasons).


----------



## Rivage (Oct 19, 2017)

It's long. But it's not a problem. - Again, another fat 2,5 slot card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2017)

Do want.... I think a 1080Ti would be a nice upgrade to help me ride out another year on this aged X79 platform.


----------



## bug (Oct 20, 2017)

Man the 1080Tis are fast, but they are expensive. Not entirely unexpected, because it's almost the same silicon as a Titan, but expensive nonetheless.
Also, the nitpicker in me couldn't help noticing that while "power efficiency reduced" is a con of this card, in the performance per Watt charts it still bests all AMD cards, save for the RX 470.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2017)

What I would really like to see is MSI release lightning cards like they did in the past but one for 1080ti and one for a Vega just like how Sapphire had the vapor-x


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> What I would really like to see is MSI release lightning cards like they did in the past but one for 1080ti and one for a Vega just like how Sapphire had the vapor-x



You mean lightning version of RX Vega⁶⁴, there are already three gtx1080ti lightnings Z, X and Vanilla, You can read TPUs review of Z version here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Ti_Lightning_Z/


----------



## Abula (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the review, really nice card overall.

I do wish MSI considers is to find a way to include 3x DP, this nonesense of favoring VR with dual HDMI ports is messing up triple monitor setups.  This are high end gups, they need to work it out, like Gigabyte did.

Another thing that i would like to see from MSI is keep dual fan, they stayed on dual fan for the longest time, while Gigabyte moved toward triple fan a long time, and now it seems the trend with Asus, Zotac, EVGA to mention a few.  I would like them to think on making the PCB higher and not so long, and to keep with 2x fans, probably as big to fit 120mm fans on it (maybe 140), this will probably end up quieter and different offering than the rest of the pack, specially since most cases have the space to fit 150-160mm CPU coolers, so there is still room for a taller pcb/heatsink.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 22, 2017)

Fast and expensive, no wonder medi01 and Captain_Tom have gone AWOL after Vega let them down.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 23, 2017)

Rivage said:


> It's long. But it's not a problem.


That's what she said.

That is all.


----------



## cobaltduff (Dec 1, 2017)

Benchmark MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X trio (OC)


----------



## cobaltduff (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Alexandrus (Aug 5, 2018)

The review wrongly states the cooler is the same as on the Lightning Z, which is NOT.
Even in the pictures provided by the two reviews, one can easily see the MANY differences.
Do these look the same :
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Ti_Gaming_X_Trio/images/cooler2.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Ti_Lightning_Z/images/cooler6.jpg

This is a mistake that should not have occurred at this level, but should also have been corrected by now.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2018)

One heatpipe is curved the other way, some minor changes, but functionally it is the same cooler


----------



## Alexandrus (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, NO. If that's all you see, sorry to say, but you need an eye doctor.
Or, by your logic, they are basically the same cooler on the entire MSI GTX 10 series, yet, they are not.


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 7, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> One heatpipe is curved the other way, some minor changes, but functionally it is the same cooler



He have kind of point though, Lightning heatsink is beefier than the one on Trio + VRMs are cooled differently. Did you weight them? 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Ti_Gaming_X_Trio/images/card3.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Ti_Lightning_Z/images/card3.jpg


----------

